# AZOO Mignon Filter or RedSea Nano Filter - anyone using this filter?



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone is currently using this filter. If so, have you done any modifications to it?
What's the smallest tank you've used this filter on?

I think I'm going to slap this filter on one of these tetra 1.5G tanks. 

http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-29137-WaterWonders-Aquarium-Gallons/dp/B0018CFMYS
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Cube-Tank-1.5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10291810

The filter is already fully cycled & jammed with established media. 

Never really used the tank before because the tank NEVER came with a filter. 

Now, problem solved. Yay!



 Also does anyone know of a nano style filter similar to this one that also has a water flow control switch?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I have it, it's nice and quiet compared to the sponge filters  
I'm using it on my 2.5 gal. Kuro my juvenile betta seems to be able to handle the current on full blast, he takes rests in the spots in the tank where the current does not hit. I changed one of the intake it's parts to one I have from another HOB. the slits in the orginal mignon are a little too big for my liking. 

I kind of like it because it doesnt take up much tank space  Although I'm still trying to figure out how to position my hood around it.....it's a tad bit too wide


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

That's why I created the thread. I haven't fitted it into the tetra tank yet. it's going to cause some issues because the lid won't close properly with the HOB filter attached.

Thanks for the info about the AZoo company. I didn't realize they were based in TW. 

Isn't your Kuro tank a rimless style? I thought most of them don't come with hoods/lids.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, since you're a mosquito feeder, have you seen the thread I made about the white aquatic slug like with rabbit ears on the back type things I caught with the larvae? 

I still have no idea what they are, and what search term to use to ID the thing. 

It's not planaria or flukes, or any of the common pond/lake parasites. 

After 20 minutes I got grossed out by looking at all the bacteria/parasite photos & while I was searching for an answer, the larvae I caught were hatching into mosquitos, so I froze the whole thing. Just want to know if it's safe to feed the fish these things. 

I'm going to pour some hot water to semi cook them first @ ice it down with one of my mosquito cubes before I serve the fishies.

The girls are going to be looking for food, going to give them a pellet each for now until I get a definitive answer on what those rabbit slugs are.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you might want to look for an intank filter then... I've seen someone stuff one of those submersable ones into a marina 1/2 gal. 

This person here used a hagen elite filter 
it's also really nicely scaped :O *envies*

This guys here used an azoo... but I personally think it's too bulky  

I'll get back to you on the mosquitos


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Aok, thanks so much for posting the links. 

I find it too frustrating to navigate through ALL the different aquarium forums. Can't tell which ones are active and which ones have been abandoned. Nice when someone sees something cool and hands you a shortcut to the thread.

I like the nano style tanks, but too small 4 me. They're prefect if you have to work in a cubicle or want use one to highlight a small section of a room. I like the larger tanks because it gives me more options if I really want to change things up.

Nano's always look great after they're setup, but I dread the precision style maintenance required to make it stay appealing to the eye. 

Totally agree with the Azoo Marina Cube Betta Tank. 

Isn't the Hagen Elite filter a modified desktop fountain water pump? If that's the case I can make one.

For the time being, I've attached the 1.5G Tetra Water Wonders. I can always make a custom lid. Not a big deal.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the RedSea Nano Filter and I'm VERY satisfied! It works wonderfully. As a filter cartridge, I just go to Walmart and buy those tetra filter cartridge and I place one diagonally in the filter. Fits perfectly and does a great job. I have it in my 3 gallon. It's not noisy and I've never had any problem with it. The flow is adjustable and works great for a betta.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Which one of these tetra filter cartridges are you referring to? Tetra makes 100's of different filter accessories. 

Do you have a picture of the tank where you're using the RedSea filter? I'm curious to see what you did with the lid. I'm going to modify/create one for mine.


https://www.google.com/search?q=tet...g&biw=1280&bih=796&sei=dCwdUPvyL4rl0gGgx4GIAw


----------

